# More jalapeño peppers



## bbqking01 (May 16, 2022)

Grill a nice bone in pork shoulder. Shredded and used some of it to make jalapeño poppers.


----------



## crazymoon (May 16, 2022)

bbqk, Very nice !


----------



## gmc2003 (May 16, 2022)

I assume you mean poppers and not peppers. Turning a shoulder into pepper would be a true feat in itself. They look real good to me.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

